# What model 5th Wheel do you have



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

We started off with a Pilgrim 27 foot with a bunk room. Before we purchased it, we were thinking about everyone else, except for us. After getting the Pilgrim, we decided that we had no room for storage and no need in a bunk room. We thought it would come in handy with our grandkids, but kids, especially small ones don't really use the bunks, and end up either sleeping with us, or on the couch, so about a year ago my wife found a used 37 foot Jayco designer series. It has 3 slideouts and has everything, including a washer and dryer (my wife sometimes travels as a nurse and lives in the camper for several weeks at a time). The only problem with a unit this big and you can't just park it anywhere. It is also 50 amps, which not all parks have 50 amp hook ups, (I always carry an adapter to a 30 amp). It's also not simply to park, but most places have spots set up. The only other problem I have from time to time is that I pull it with a 3/4 ton pickup, which is a short wheel base, so you have to watch your turns and a slider hitch is a must. We really like this unit and the only regret is that I wish I had gone with a 1 ton, long wheel base. My 3/4 ton pulls it with no problems, but I would feel better with the bigger truck. What 5th wheel do you have and what are the pros and cons.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

That is a hoss! Very nice


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

We like it. It's home away from home. Well, actually it's as big as our home. :10220:


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

i guess all you need is the sat dish and a pool and you will be set


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

mailfire99, guess you didn't read my post over on *Technology Camp* forum on how to set up a satellite dish in your camper yet. :10220:


----------



## poster288 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Reply*

Yea very good. A person shouldn't feel himself in journey while traveling in it. It is just like a small home cruising down the road.


----------

